# GPS on weapon stock?



## phridum (Dec 30, 2011)

I've seen a couple cool guy images with the Foretrex strapped to the stock and just recently saw a few other aftermarket buttstocks with slots for them and I just found myself curious at the actual utility of this method of carry. I can see doing it myself because I hate wearing even watches, but most other people don't have this quirk. I've always just kept the GPS on my rig.

Is it really all that functional or just supposed to be cool?


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 30, 2011)

I haven't seen it done...I wear mine on my wrist.


----------



## Brill (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## HoosierAnnie (Dec 30, 2011)

FWIW - I'd think you'd want a compass, a potentially life saving thing on your body. Not on something that can potentially become lost or taken from you.


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 31, 2011)

I think this is yet another example of, "this shit makes me look cool."

My GPS is dummycorded inside my E&E pouch on my chest. I dont see the utility of having it on the buttstock. Besides, I carry an extra CAT on the right side of my buttstock.

**Dude in that pic is a fag...flexing while modeling a GPS pouch. **


----------



## Ravage (Dec 31, 2011)

HoosierAnnie said:


> FWIW - I'd think you'd want a compass, a potentially life saving thing on your body. Not on something that can potentially become lost or taken from you.



Like this?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 31, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> I think this is yet another example of, "this shit makes me look cool."
> 
> My GPS is dummycorded inside my E&E pouch on my chest. I dont see the utility of having it on the buttstock. Besides, I carry an extra CAT on the right side of my buttstock.
> 
> **Dude in that pic is a fag...flexing while modeling a GPS pouch. **


 
He forgot to have a stethoscope draped around his neck for the "ultra" bling.

RF 1


----------



## AWP (Dec 31, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> **Dude in that pic is a fag...flexing while modeling a GPS pouch. **


 
Don't be jealous. His GPS pouch is in multicam and I'll bet yours is in coyote....and coyote is SOOOOOOOO 2005.


----------



## 0699 (Dec 31, 2011)

Is that a compass mounted on the buttstock?!?  Seems like there'd be WAY too much metal in the rifle for a compass to function correctly.

My compass is in an ID/admin pouch on the front of my vest.  My GPS is in a small pouch on the left side of my vest.  I can't imagine any practical reason to mount either on a weapon.

Although I'm sure one of our wannabes will be along soon to correct me...


----------



## Brill (Dec 31, 2011)

I like the optics on the shorty barrel.


----------



## Poccington (Dec 31, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> **Dude in that pic is a fag...flexing while modeling a GPS pouch. **


 
But he has such lovely forearms....


Compass in my Admin pouch and Foretrex on my wrist. I literally can't think of an idea why you'd want or need to put a GPS on a rifle.


----------



## moobob (Dec 31, 2011)

GPS on the stock... It's a place for it. Wrist works or on your kit. Depends on how often you need to be able to look at it, depending on what you're doing.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 31, 2011)

lindy said:


> I like the optics on the shorty barrel.


 
Waste of time, the BDC in that TAxx wont give him the right references for that barrel HK wonder gun or not.  CQBRs are for CQB, not walking around with a T2 and 4x that should be on the 14.5" they were set for looking cool in the fucking day time.  Cunt needs to use the supplied sleeve to mate them together as well.

As for the GPS, I've carried it on both but the only time I carried it on the stock was during non tactical navex's where I cared more about winning then lighting myself up and earning a 2nd arsehole in my forehead.


----------



## JJ sloan (Dec 31, 2011)

Those are two of the silliest pictures I have ever seen!  I would put money on the guy in the second photo being a support guy, probably supply!  A GPS or a compass on your buttstock?  I see the functional application of this... GAY!


----------



## Ravage (Dec 31, 2011)

He's a shooter in GROM.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 31, 2011)

Then again it was for a 'show and tell' kinda event. Maybe it's all for shits and giggles.


----------



## Brill (Dec 31, 2011)

JJ sloan said:


> Those are two of the silliest pictures I have ever seen! I would put money on the guy in the second photo being a support guy, probably supply! A GPS or a compass on your buttstock? I see the functional application of this... GAY!


 
Definitely supply since he has all the gear!  I've seen a S4 fobbit outfitted like that say "Nope, I cannot give you x cuz we're out of them."


----------



## moobob (Dec 31, 2011)

I've known dudes (meat eaters) that put their garmin on their buttstock. I'm not a fan of putting random shit on my weapon that doesn't add to it's lethality when I make it go boom...

Lindy, you deal with fobbits that won't issue out your gear too? (When you're the guy that needs it.) What is the world coming to?


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 31, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Don't be jealous. His GPS pouch is in multicam and I'll bet yours is in coyote....


 
Not so fast Bro....


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 31, 2011)

JJ sloan said:


> Those are two of the silliest pictures I have ever seen! I would put money on the guy in the second photo being a support guy, probably supply! A GPS or a compass on your buttstock? I see the functional application of this... GAY!


or GROM (see IR Flag on chest).


----------



## x SF med (Dec 31, 2011)

Why? Dear God, Why?   rifle go boom to kill badguys, gps to make it there before you need rifle...  compass and map for when the friggin gps goes tits up from dead batteries...  and don't gps systems have lights that will make your friggin face glow as a target?

so in conclusion- 1. rifle with the minimum crap strapped on to do the mission (shoot bad guy in the face), 2. gps where it doesn't light up your face for hadji to shoot (see 1), and compass with area map to make sure you can gtfo when your gps batteries die  (see above)...

How many soldiers write this Christmas letter...  "Dear Santa, I want 50 more pounds of useless lightweight cool-guy crap to strap to me on missions so my friends will be jealous and especially that lighted gps for lthe buttstock of my rifle that amkes my face glow..."


----------



## JJ sloan (Dec 31, 2011)

SOWT said:


> or GROM (see IR Flag on chest).


Don't take yourself so seriously dude.


----------



## Brill (Dec 31, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Why? Dear God, Why?


 
Chicks dig it.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 31, 2011)

lindy said:


> Chicks dig it.


 
Chicks dig scars (and tattoos) more.  And besides, the gps where it sits on the stock, will rip your face open making you ugly...  chicks dig scars, just not on the face...


----------



## Brill (Dec 31, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Chicks dig scars (and tattoos) more. And besides, the gps where it sits on the stock, will rip your face open making you ugly... chicks dig scars, just not on the face...


 
I only have one scar that I got when I was little.   Chicks DEFINITELY don't dig it although I have tried like the dickens to show it to as many as possible.   <------- That was fricken funny right there!  I apologize...it's this clear liquid that I brought back from Mexico that's doing the talking.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 31, 2011)

lindy said:


> I only have one scar that I got when I was little.  Chicks DEFINITELY don't dig it although I have tried like the dickens to show it to as many as possible.  <------- That was fricken funny right there! I apologize...it's this clear liquid that I brought back from Mexico that's doing the talking.


 
...and you wonder why SOT-A gets no respect?     Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude!  Mescal and cool do not mix; after 4 shots of the mescal there is no cool...


----------



## Ravage (Dec 31, 2011)

I noticed the Magpul stock getting more and more attention - like the photo provided by our SF Doc.
Why is that?


----------



## AWP (Jan 1, 2012)

Ravage said:


> I noticed the Magpul stock getting more and more attention - like the photo provided by our SF Doc.
> Why is that?


 
While I don't carry a gun for a living, I know some folks prefer a lighter stock to change the balance of the weapon. Some like it nose heavy, some like the weight to be even. I'm sure there are other reasons as well.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 1, 2012)

Ravage said:


> I noticed the Magpul stock getting more and more attention - like the photo provided by our SF Doc.
> Why is that?


 
I use this one because I can adjust the height of it, with a snap on piece from Magpul, for a better cheek weld.  Its a pretty good stock and the add on pieces are great for those of us who keep the stock at full extension.


----------



## Brill (Jan 1, 2012)

surgicalcric said:


> ...for a better cheek weld.


 
Cheek weld is so old school.


----------



## DECO Recruiter (Mar 13, 2012)

surgicalcric said:


> I think this is yet another example of, "this shit makes me look cool."
> 
> My GPS is dummycorded inside my E&E pouch on my chest. I dont see the utility of having it on the buttstock. Besides, I carry an extra CAT on the right side of my buttstock.
> 
> **Dude in that pic is a fag...flexing while modeling a GPS pouch. **


 
Agreed. Dummycord for the win. Even the best can drop gear in certain situations.


----------



## Worldweaver (Mar 27, 2012)

Hard as nails...that's what this guy is.  I tried to wear my 14's during the day but it made my eyes bleed.


----------



## stapley1775 (Dec 20, 2012)

I always hated having mine on my wrist and took to using a carribeaner to attach it to my flak


----------



## B3dlam (Feb 5, 2013)

You guys are missing the point its so his rifle can find his way home if it gets lost...


----------



## Loki (Mar 12, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Don't be jealous. His GPS pouch is in multicam and I'll bet yours is in coyote....and coyote is SOOOOOOOO 2005.


Awesome!


----------



## Jim Flagan (Mar 15, 2013)

Just put it on your wrist facing inboard. Or on your gear like everyone else, I have seen a few guys on my last 2 trips try on rock the buttstock GPS, they weren't the brightest to start out with anyway. On the wrist with a TOB grip on your gun and you can rock and roll, and have your grid.


----------



## The Hate Ape (May 20, 2013)

I'll agree that throwing it on your rifle is pretty retarded, I honestly can't see how this would be benificial. In my case, I have a 101 on my plate carrier with a velcro backing and dummy cord so I can stick it wherever I need to at the time without it going away forever if it happens to bump off. It usually sits on the front of my admin pouch.

As far as purposes there are a few administrative times where having an immediate fix on your position would be useful - for example SSE.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 11, 2013)

Even before the GPS in the first pic jumped out...that PTT did.......those suck Ahole...definite photo op...


----------

